# I am loving this new section ....



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

.......only just noticed this section and i am loving it

I have been on Detailing world for the last few weeks and have succummed to the world of car detailing so much so ia m thinking of starting a little business as a side line :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

M9fdb said:


> .......only just noticed this section and i am loving it
> 
> I have been on Detailing world for the last few weeks and have succummed to the world of car detailing so much so ia m thinking of starting a little business as a side line :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


So you have been looking on DW for a few weeks, have no experience and you want to start a business? Good luck mate.

Robbie


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

magic1 said:


> M9fdb said:
> 
> 
> > .......only just noticed this section and i am loving it
> ...


Either you read that wrong or i didnt explain myself quite right :lol:

I am car paint sprayer by trade and know all about paint correction alreay. I have always been into car detailing and bodywork but after reading up a lot more on DW i am very confident of my skills and know i can do as good a job if not better than some on there. 
Re the business i am going to start by doing friends cars as i am part of a car club in Essex that has soem nice cars and always get asked how i keep my cars so clean and asked to do bit for friends so i thought why not see how i go by doing it as a hobby/ parttime thing.

cheers D


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

M9fdb said:


> magic1 said:
> 
> 
> > M9fdb said:
> ...


Oh i see sorry i thought you had read for a couple of weeks and thought ill start a business,
Sounds a good idea mate if you love it you may as well get paid for it also. 

Robbie


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

M9fdb said:


> .......only just noticed this section and i am loving it
> 
> I have been on Detailing world for the last few weeks and have succummed to the world of car detailing so much so ia m thinking of starting a little business as a side line :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm thinking about cleaning the car.

No, really though, I think this section is goodly also!!


----------

